# axial xr10



## pancar dude (Aug 9, 2009)

I am buying a axial xr1o and need to know what i need as in electronics. Like motor,esc's,batteries, etc...


----------



## DA1378 (Feb 15, 2010)

2 motors, i suggest 45t
either a single or twin esc setup. A twin esc setup will require a much nicer radio than single.
BEC
Servo i wouldn't get less than 150ish oz, the higher the better. aim for 300+
Lipo, whatever you can find that fits the 90x30x25 space you have for your batt.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

pancar dude said:


> I am buying a axial xr1o and need to know what i need as in electronics. Like motor,esc's,batteries, etc...


be careful when you put it together, as i've read on other forums that the diff gears strip, and axial says people are not putting the screws in the right places(length) good luck. it might be though the plastic axle housings are twisting, because a lot of crawler guys love a 3 cell 40c lipo.


----------



## pancar dude (Aug 9, 2009)

ok but i am runnig a 3 channel radio


----------



## DA1378 (Feb 15, 2010)

The real issue is the screws for the rear axle.
I think all but 2 are different lengths, and thread types.
I would think that's why people are assembling wrong. I had no issues with mine.
Just check, double and triple check the exploded views.
Some are literally only a mm or 2 different.

I run a MMP and 2 holmes hobbies 45t motors.
twin esc's is gonna require a 300-500$ radio to run, but you won't need a separate dig unit.

If you run a single esc, your gonna need a dig unit.
If you want dig, AND cutting brakes when it is released your gonna want a 4channel.
No matter what, if you want use of the cutting brakes, your gonna need a 4ch with a single, or dual ESC.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's answers to all your questions.

http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=204


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

DA1378 said:


> The real issue is the screws for the rear axle.
> I think all but 2 are different lengths, and thread types.
> I would think that's why people are assembling wrong. I had no issues with mine.
> Just check, double and triple check the exploded views.
> ...


as far as the cutting brakes on the xr-10, i can't figure how they will do that. as in a 1:1 rig the cutting brakes work with the diff. axial's take on this should be interesting.


----------



## handicrawler (Jan 15, 2011)

DA1378 said:


> twin esc's is gonna require a 300-500$ radio to run, but you won't need a separate dig unit.
> 
> .


The Futaba 4PL is about the best thing out there right now for any crawler running 2 esc's under $250. Worth a look on rpp or ckrc.


----------

